# Velvet



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

A couple pictures of Velvet in her favorite place in the whole world; her pet cup on the bed!


----------



## TaLi RodrigueZ (Dec 31, 2003)

Haha..I've never heard it called a pet cup before...Very nice kitty though...Black ones always look like they're up to something lol


----------



## Lisalee (Apr 5, 2005)

Velvet is a very pretty girl! :blackcat


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Such a pretty kitty


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

what beautiful kitty!


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

A gorgeous kitty  and from one black kitty owner to another, isn't is so hard to get good photo's of them? I find it a pain in the butt with miss eviecat. And its so anoying I can never get the camera to capture her cute face.

Your kitty looks very comfortable on her pet cup, ours perfer to sleep on our bed or by the side of it on there bed  *cute*


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

She looks very comfy there!


----------



## AnGella (Apr 25, 2005)

Is she sticking her tounge out in the first photo?


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

This is the 1st time I'm seeing Velvet's picture, either that or I haven't seen one for so long! She's so cute in that little pet bed, it does look like her tongue in the 1st pic though :wink:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Thanks for all the compliments!  
Katten Minnaar, black cats are so hard to photograph, and I certainly didn't capture her true beauty. So many of the photos I take look like a black blob. 
AnGella and Kitkat, she isn't sticking her tongue out in that first photo. She does have a lighter spot under her mouth that seems to really show up in photos. 
Kitkat, this is the first time I have posted any photos, other than the one in my gallery!!  We have a new program that makes it a lot easier, so maybe I will get a few up once in a while.


----------



## luvmysphynx (Feb 2, 2005)

She has such beautiful eyes!! :love2


----------



## Tonkmom64 (Oct 2, 2004)

Hehehe... "pet cup" - that's a new one for me!

Velvet really is striking. Her fur is so shiny and soft looking. I'm looking forward to more pictures now that you have your new program.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

What lovely pictures of Velvet!
Lori, I didn't reallise you hadn't posted any pictures apart from in the gallery. I thought I was the only one who had been on the Forum so long and still not managed to post a photo  
I don't feel so bad now  Maybe I'll have another little go at posting some pics myself.

seashell


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

The program is ImageWell on the Apple. My husband and I are PC users but bought a Mac mini for fun. The program is great.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Lori, great to see some new pictures of Velvet! She's gorgeous.


----------

